# cows and game



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

What are you OPINIONS about range cows and Deer and Elk together or do you think game are not were the cows are? I have my own OPINION what is yours.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I moved in on my bull elk last year by following slowly behind a herd of cattle. I was able to get right on top of the elk. 
Here's a whole website from the University of Idaho with scientific studies about cattle/elk interactions. Basically the conclusion is that they compete with each other because they eat the same things and share diseases so there has to be abundant food, water, and habitat where the two interact. Reduced winter forage is one of the big negative impacts cattle have on elk. Spring grasses need to be left alone by cattle if the elk are really going to thrive because the grasses are crucial to nursing cow elk.

The presence of cattle doesn't seem to change elk behavior. It's just one more animal to compete with for food, calving grounds, and space.

http://www.cnrhome.uidaho.edu/range/elk_cattle

Deer are a different story.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Whoever says elk will not be around cows should eat some crow now because that is pure BS! I've seen elk bedded right in with cattle many, many of times, cattle don't push elk out. Sheep on the other hand, I dunno, I think they are more scared of the sheep dogs than the sheep or maybe it's just the bell's attached to sheep making so much noise that is freaks them out, dunno.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Cows have little affect on deer or elk, the spike elk I shot a couple years ago was right in the middle of an area with cattle. I have also shot deer in the same areas as cattle. I think sheep are a different story. but again these are just my experiences.


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

Elk will hang with cows. The bull I shot on the archery last year was with about 5 cow elk and 10 black angus feeding in a meadow, they all fed over to a small group of pines to bed in the morning including the beef, they were side by side. After the elk and beef went into the trees I was able to call the bull back out. I have learned that if I'm in an area with beef to use them to my advantage, from the stalk to the scent. Sounds funny but don't be afraid to step in that patty.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

This year we my father in law killed his deer in the middle of cows and my buddy missed a buck in with some cows.So I will say the deer will hang out with cows and elk will stay away from them.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Elk and deer are fairly tolerant of a few cows here and there. Sheep on the other hand are something nothing wants to be around, not only the quantity of them packed in a small area but the noise, smell and way they eat everything in their path. Not to mention when you get one of those big crazy white dogs following them. Did I mention I hate sheep?? :x


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with what others have said, deer and elk seem to not mind cows too much. I beleive they use them for extra sets of eyes. I have had more stalks ruined by cows than anything else. Sheep on the other hand are a pain in the butt and elk and deer will leave the area when they are there.

Mark


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

temproost said:


> Elk will hang with cows. The bull I shot on the archery last year was with about 5 cow elk and 10 black angus feeding in a meadow, they all fed over to a small group of pines to bed in the morning including the beef, they were side by side. After the elk and beef went into the trees I was able to call the bull back out. I have learned that if I'm in an area with beef to use them to my advantage, from the stalk to the scent. Sounds funny but don't be afraid to step in that patty.


Haha, good advice, C. Go kill another one this year so we can see some photos!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are some pics I took, all in the same meadow, there were bovine there too, but I didn't get any in the pics. Deer, Pronghorn, Elk and Moo cows all together.

[attachment=1:3nemfcar]IMG_0672.jpg[/attachment:3nemfcar]
[attachment=2:3nemfcar]IMG_0670.jpg[/attachment:3nemfcar]
[attachment=3:3nemfcar]IMG_0666.jpg[/attachment:3nemfcar]
[attachment=0:3nemfcar]IMG_0692.jpg[/attachment:3nemfcar]
[attachment=0:3nemfcar]IMG_0692.jpg[/attachment:3nemfcar]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sure deer and elk and even antelope hang with cows all the time. I think cows are kind of like a confidence thing to them. Armed with that thought, the hunter who is wise will try and keep the peace with wild range cows. To Quote one of my favorite people, Dwight Schuh, "Range cows can be as wild as the deer your chasing. One time I was putting the stalk on a big group of bucks bedded in some willows. On the way I bumped into a cow. I surprised her as much as she surprised me and she took off towards the bucks with all the other cows in the area and caused a huge stampede. Those bucks didn't want to hang around to see what caused the cows to bolt and they took off like scalded cats."

I've even had similar events happen with wild horses out tin the desert. Once I was hunting deer out on the west mountains and a band of wild horses walked right in between me and the group of deer I was spotting. Soon the wind swirled and the lead mare lifter her head, snorted, and off went the brumbies down through all the deer I was watching and scattered the whole mess. In five minutes I was looking at an empty basin. :evil:


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Last fall a used a walking cow as a moving blind in the trees to get forty yards from a 300 class six point that my caller was keeping busy from 200 yards out....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Sure elk, deer, and cows will all hang in the same areas...BUT, just this past weekend I watched in horror as a group of cows moved the elk I was stalking out of the meadow they were in..it messed up a good opportunity. I have also seen cows chase deer off water holes and have spooked cows on numerous occasions which ultimately led to spooked elk and deer. So, to say that they don't change the behavior of elk and deer at times is crazy.

Also, FWIW, I witnessed a couple buck antelope once chase a herd of elk out of an area as well....


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Here are some pics I took, all in the same meadow, there were bovine there too, but I didn't get any in the pics. Deer, Pronghorn, Elk and Moo cows all together.
> 
> [attachment=1:33aqcd22]IMG_0672.jpg[/attachment:33aqcd22]
> [attachment=2:33aqcd22]IMG_0670.jpg[/attachment:33aqcd22]
> ...


Now that is one !ell of a meadow right there. I know alot of guys that would give there first born for a spot like that.

In my time in the woods i have seen both positive and negative effects of beef on elk. I think it can work out but i would suggest finding a hunting location where you can get away from beef cows.


----------

